

Why is Apple scared to compete with Samsung? - tanglesome
http://www.zdnet.com/why-is-apple-scared-to-compete-with-samsung-7000002823/

======
rnernento
I don't think the lawsuits are because Apple is afraid of competing with
Samsung, I think they're because Apple feels they shouldn't have to bother.

From the Apple perspective they've done all this innovation over the past
decade and Samsung is an annoying leech.

Regardless of whether or not you believe that I think the motivation for the
lawsuits is not fear of competition.

~~~
WayneDB
It seems clear to me that Apple avoids competition whenever possible.

\- They don't license their OS and they have taken many legal and technical
steps to discourage end-users from running it on non-Apple hardware.

\- They lock you into their app store where you're not even allowed to
_mention_ a competing platform.

\- They attempt to trademark things like "App Store".

\- Instead of letting consumers decide about Flash on iOS, they make the
decision themselves under a technical _guise_. (Flash runs very, very well on
my Android devices, thank you very much.)

In short...whenever and however possible, they lock out competition and then
feed you a line about how "it's better for you".

More examples -
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Criticism_of_Apple_Inc.#Accusat...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Criticism_of_Apple_Inc.#Accusations_of_anti-
competitive_behavior)

~~~
taligent
Apple licensed their OS in the past. It nearly bankrupted the company.

And Flash is one of the buggiest, most insecure pieces of software in
computing history. It is also proprietary hence runs counter to your whole
argument. It needs to die.

